# Doctor Feelgood



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

These are either the cheapest or stupidist people ever to walk the face of the planet. On the other hand it does open up some possibilities if you are ever in a strange town and want to meet people...

What Were They Thinking?

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rev, I agree. Who'd let some stranger purporting to be a doctor, or lawyer, or policeman or anyone, for that matter, fondle them with no questions asked?

And, by the way, did you get the address there in Lauderdale Lakes? I was thinking..............









Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

These people are BONKERS!! I don't even let SALESPEOPLE into my home, much less some idiot that CLAIMS he's a doctor there to do a breast exam!! I think the lights were on, but nobody was home!!







How sad that someone could be duped into something like this, tho!!
Darlene action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Man.....I can't say that I'd let anyone in that was asking me to assume the position and turn my head and cough


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

No wonder it takes my shuttle driver an hour to pick me up.

Didn't the women start wondering when he slipped a $1 bill into their underwear when he was done







Remember, there's no such thing as a free breast exam. Or is that lunch?


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Is this the state where some are confused by the voting procedure????


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I know it's hard to believe that anyone would fall for this but then I think of my mother with Alzheimer's. I put her on the Do Not Call list and she's still getting calls! That means she must be either calling these places or signing up for something herself and that's really scary!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> I know it's hard to believe that anyone would fall for this but then I think of my mother with Alzheimer's. I put her on the Do Not Call list and she's still getting calls! That means she must be either calling these places or signing up for something herself and that's really scary!
> [snapback]103740[/snapback]​


Nonny, my thoughts, exactly. I've spoken the the CT. AG's office on more than 1 occassion to bail my dad out of bad situations resulting from him "chatting" with those "friendly people" (aka phone solicitors). But the article says these women were in their 30s!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nothing in life is ever free.

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Nothing in life is ever free.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]103832[/snapback]​


Nothing is free even converts to Canadian $'s.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

camptails said:


> Is this the state where some are confused by the voting procedure????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just the state, but the county! (Broward County).



nonny said:


> I know it's hard to believe that anyone would fall for this but then I think of my mother with Alzheimer's. I put her on the Do Not Call list and she's still getting calls! That means she must be either calling these places or signing up for something herself and that's really scary!
> [snapback]103740[/snapback]​


I doubt they can use Alzheimers as an excuse ...


Reuters Article said:


> At least two women, both in their *30s*, let him into their homes and he fondled and sexually assaulted them, the investigators said.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't let anyone in my house that I don't know
And to do an exam









Don


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

nonny said:


> I know it's hard to believe that anyone would fall for this but then I think of my mother with Alzheimer's. I put her on the Do Not Call list and she's still getting calls! That means she must be either calling these places or signing up for something herself and that's really scary!
> [snapback]103740[/snapback]​


NONNY;

I put myself on the do not call list and still get calls, while it has gone down a little, I think there are a lot of groups out there who just don't care about the list, or use it, or something! Perhaps these are the same people who love to do spam!

Dreamtimers


----------

